# Kayak fishing meetups



## Detroitbassist (Jul 6, 2018)

Hey everybody, I just wanted to start a thread where people could easily coordinate fishing together on our kayaks!

This is my second year fishing, and my first summer doing it from a kayak. I fish alone just about every day, but in some situations (faster current etc) it seems smarter to have at least one other person around.

To get the ball rolling, I'll be launching from Lake Erie Metropark around 2:30 today. I'm planning to fish the canals, and if someone else is around maybe the river from Humbug back down to the launch. 

I'm in a yellow and grey kayak and hope to meet you guys soon!

Ken


----------



## Detroitbassist (Jul 6, 2018)

I'll be fishing Newburgh lake all morning through early afternoon tomorrow. There are 2 parking areas along Hines: east has shore launch spots, and west has a ramp.

This is where I've been most days since getting the kayak; minimal current, clean, and decent fishing made it an excellent training ground.

I'll be throwing back bass and taking panfish for a ride in the yellow and grey kayak!


----------



## wizzuh (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm interested. Hopefully the weeds have died back in the canals. And possibly there are some perch out around Celeron.

I'm heading out tomorrow morning (sun 9.8) trying to be on the water by 630-7ish in the am.


----------



## Detroitbassist (Jul 6, 2018)

Tomorrow is the only day this week that I can't go fishing, but it looks like you'll have great weather for it. Celeron may draw a crowd due to the dnr report re perch, but i bet kayaks can go where most can't! 
Good luck!


----------



## wizzuh (Jun 25, 2019)

Caught a few of these and some drum out there today, no crowd inside the island.


----------



## YAKFish#1 (Aug 14, 2018)

Didn't get out much this summer but I'm gonna stay in touch...when the temps drop I'll run the huron for steelies from Jefferson to 75. Did a last minute random on Kent lake Saturday...first time and the lake is awesome and clean but few gills and a lot of activity...I'll keep watching and notifying a few days in advance if I plan to go out...keep the post going and fish safe...wizz, I'm definitely upgrading to the new stealth angler 11...it look quite a bit more comfortable


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't been able to get my yak out since 2017. Due to life crap getting in the way. And I'm retired! 
I'm still hoping to get out yet this year.


----------



## Detroitbassist (Jul 6, 2018)

ebijack said:


> I haven't been able to get my yak out since 2017. Due to life crap getting in the way. And I'm retired!
> I'm still hoping to get out yet this year.


I had to go be a paramedic today, but I'm generally available during the day. Weekdays I'm typically in the kayak from dawn(ish) until it starts getting dark. You being retired means weekdays are an option, unlike most folks (which makes for a lot less boat traffic).

Wizzuh, I wish I could have made it out with you to Celeron; those perch would look great in my freezer! I've still never gotten a walleye yet, but now that I can get away from the shore, maybe that'll change. 

On a side note , if anyone knows of uncontaminated places to fish, please let me know. I'd eat fish every day if I could, but there are advisories everywhere I go (still eat more of those than I should).


----------



## Detroitbassist (Jul 6, 2018)

Wouldn't you know it, as soon as I finished installing a rudder on my kayak the thunder started, with rain close behind!

I plan to be on the water first thing in the morning, but haven't decided where. If anyone has an idea of where to meet up and do some fishing within a couple hours of Detroit, I'm down; otherwise I'll likely try one of the lakes in the Lake Orion area.

I'm usually at it all day, and am open to trying multiple places tomorrow. Ditto for Sunday.


----------



## wizzuh (Jun 25, 2019)

Sunday morning I'm heading to pt mouillee, gonna try for perch on rat isle.

Looking to be in the water by 7a (or first light)


----------



## Detroitbassist (Jul 6, 2018)

Wizzuh, that sounds great! Where do you launch from? The "go paddling" app shows a few different places at Pt. Mouillee.

If Rat Island doesn't produce, maybe Celeron will be the ticket!


----------



## Detroitbassist (Jul 6, 2018)

We only have so many kayak fishing days remaining!

I was stuck out of town for a few weeks but now I'm back with a vengeance, and out on the water just about every day. If anybody wants to get out there, I'm giving the Minnewana Impoundment (not the nearby lake of almost identical name) a try tomorrow.

Any ideas for the weekend? I'm down for any place I can eat the fish from, and where every idiot with a ski boat isn't trying to set a new speed record 10 ft from my kayak!
Although if there's good enough fishing there...


----------

